# Suche Mitfahrer in Heppenheim



## Christian M (19. Mai 2013)

Hallo!

Ich suche Mitfahrer für Touren um Heppenheim. Wohne erst seit nem guten halben Jahr hier in HP. 
Momentan muss ich mir erst wieder Kondition aufbauen. Also keine Hardcore-Runden.

Wäre cool, wenn sich ein paar Leute melden würden.

Bis denne


Christian


----------



## wieweitnoch? (29. Mai 2013)

schau mal hier :   www.melibokus-biker.de

Gruß Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Caputti (6. Juni 2013)

hi christian,wie schaut es am samstag mit ner tour aus?

gruss kay


----------



## Christian M (8. Juni 2013)

Hi Kay!

Leider zu spät gelesen. Morgen kann ich nicht. wie sieht es unter Woche bei dir aus?


Grüße Christian


----------



## Caputti (8. Juni 2013)

ja kein thema,im mom sieht es bei mir recht schlecht aus hab mich am freitag hingelegt,hoffe das ich am samstag wieder fit bin.wenn ich am samstag wieder fahren sollte melde ich mich.

gruss kay


----------



## Caputti (26. Juni 2013)

hi christian wollen am sonntag mal die hp runde fahren,wenn du lust und laune hast meld dich mal wegen treffpunkt und zeit.

gruss kay


----------



## Manolo2903 (18. August 2013)

Hey, bin auch aus Heppenheim, wie oft fährst du die Woche?


----------



## Caputti (21. August 2013)

hi,wenn ich es zeitlich hinbekomme so 2-3 mal die woche


----------



## Akuma_chan (1. November 2013)

Hi^^

Ich komm aus Hemsbach und suche auch noch Leute aus der umgebung für kleine Runden.
Bin aber jetzt kein Hardcore Downhill Fahrer sondern eher Trails. Und auch noch ziemlicher Anfänger. 

Grüße
Jessy


----------



## Caputti (8. November 2013)

hi,kein thema jeder fängt mal an,wenn wir wieder fahren kannst du uns ja gerne gesellschaft leisten,meld mich dann nochmal wegen termin 

gruss kay


----------



## Akuma_chan (9. November 2013)

Jaaa, das wär super!

Würde mich total freuen, wenn ich mal mitfahren darf! *__*

Wo fährst du dann so rum?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Caputti (9. November 2013)

die strecken die wir fahren sind,juhöhe,heppenheimer runde,weinheim und umgebung


----------



## Caputti (21. November 2013)

hi jessy,wir fahren wieder mal eine runde,wenn du am sonntag lust hast kannst du gerne mitkommen.treffpunkt ist eingang laudenbach von heppenheim kommend um 14.15uhr...

gruss kay


----------



## PhiI (22. November 2013)

Hi,

komme auch aus HP und kann die Meli-Biker nur empfehlen. Fahren ca. 2 - 3 mal die Woche in Heppenheim (Krehberg etc.).

Gruß Philip


----------



## Vinc-Black (28. November 2013)

Würde auch deinen Tourenbereich abdecken. 
Weinheim, Tromm, Juhöhe, Weißer Stein - Heidelberg, Melibokus.

http://www.mountainbike-bergstrasse.de/


----------



## radon-biker-qlt (11. Dezember 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

wer hätte Lust - mal eine Flacherunde zu drehen?
Länge: 35 Km
Höhe: 0

Wer kennt die Tierklinik außerhalb Weinheim?
Von da aus geht es in den Viernheimer und Lampertheimerwald

Zeitpunktffen


----------



## radon-biker-qlt (20. Dezember 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

wenn Ihr nicht mehr auf der Suche seit, dann gebt das bitte bekannt.
So funktioniert das Forum.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Caputti (20. Dezember 2013)

hi,im mom leider keine zeit zum fahren.aber nach den feiertagen gerne.

cu kay


----------



## Manolo2903 (21. Dezember 2013)

Bei mir geht es aufgrund einer OP erst wieder im Februar los, dann können wir uns gerne für ein Termin verabreden.

Gruß


----------

